# Pasture and Livestock Management Workshop



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

March 29-31, 2011 are the dates of the annual Pasture and Livestock Management Workshop taught at Texas A&M- Overton. For any producers new to pasture and livestock management, this is an excellent opportunity to get up to speed in 2.5 days of intensive instruction by Texas AgriLife Research and Extension faculty. For more information:

Go to:

Home

Once on the site, click on the box to the right of Beef Cattle and a list will open up that contains:

"Grazing School 2011" Click on this site for the itinerary and a registration form.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Wish I was closer to Texas. Sounds interesting for all levels. Mike


----------

